# BIG pregnant belly pics



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Who want to see some big bellys? 

Heres Tassy she has about 2 weeks to go and as you can see thats one big belly,sorry about the pics not been that good thats the OH's fault .
























In this pic it looks as though im not holding her right but she does actually have her back legs rested on my belly.








So as you can see thats one big belly,hope you enjoyed them,will pop some pics of peaches up in a mo.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Heres peaches she has about a week to go now these pics are even worse i dont know why he didnt get the whole cat in the pic  but heres peaches belly..not as big as tassys but still pretty big.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Big mama bellies.... Tassy is massive.... Am having bets that there is 6 little one for tassy and 4 for peaches .... 

If am right OH is buying me a new addition lol x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Im ging for 7 in tass :yikes: and 4 for peaches! Its getting very exciting now not much longer to wait..come on seal bi point fairy .


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Im ging for 7 in tass :yikes: and 4 for peaches! Its getting very exciting now not much longer to wait..come on seal bi point fairy .[
> 
> Is that wot you want from her to keep... I will be well jel if you do get one. Fingers and paws crossed for ya


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Aww cheers,yep thats what i want and if peaches gives me a nice choc tortie..well may just have to keep that too Singing:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Aww cheers,yep thats what i want and if peaches gives me a nice choc tortie..well may just have to keep that too Singing:


OH best be making some more pens lol .... Oh I hope you get your choices ... As you know how I love Bi Colourpoints ....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> OH best be making some more pens lol .... Oh I hope you get your choices ... As you know how I love Bi Colourpoints ....


Id be pretty lucky if tass gives me one perfectly marked bi point never mind two :yesnod:..can always hope though.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice round tummies there :thumbup: Hope all goes well :thumbsup:


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Right then who will be the first tiger or tass?


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Aww bless them, im getting all excited for you. They are beautiful colours :001_wub:


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Tiger's belly


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> Aww bless them, im getting all excited for you. They are beautiful colours :001_wub:


Thankyou sharonchilds


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

P.s they are both absolutely gorgeous


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanx TB,still no sign of yours yet?


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Not yet shes asleep on my sons bed at the moment


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Wonder if she will go till march.Peaches is due a day after my sons 1st birthday.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Well tiger will be 1 on the 3rd march so lets hope she can wait till then as it will be a double celebration


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Tassy and Peaches are such gorgeous mummys to be.

Bet your sooooooo excited (i am as we'll be able to ooooh and awwww over baby pics!!)


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

loubyfrog said:


> Tassy and Peaches are such gorgeous mummys to be.
> 
> Bet your sooooooo excited (i am as we'll be able to ooooh and awwww over baby pics!!)


I know loubyfrog i cant wait to show you all what we get


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

wow they are big bellies.
im guessing 6 in the first photos and 4 in the second, wouldnt be surprised to know there are more than this though.
my girl was about the same size as the first photo and she had 8 babies.
your going to be very busy.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

hope they cheered you up cc.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Definitely cheered me up hun. xxxxx
I cant wait to see photos of these babies and please do not let me want one.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lol hows your pregnant girl is she big?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I have 2 pregnant girls due 9th april and 12th april, one girl looks pregnant now but the other isnt very big.
The first girl who is big only had a singleton last summer and the other girl had 5 babies last year so we will see how many they have. Will get them scanned again aswell later.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww all these big fat tummies are making me broody, i better start saving my pennies..........._


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> I have 2 pregnant girls due 9th april and 12th april, one girl looks pregnant now but the other isnt very big.
> The first girl who is big only had a singleton last summer and the other girl had 5 babies last year so we will see how many they have. Will get them scanned again aswell later.


I think we need belly pics cc


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _aww all these big fat tummies are making me broody, i better start saving my pennies..........._


Hows polar bear doing is he big now?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Belly pics will be tomorrow but shes not big lol.
She is a grumpy cow and everytime i go near her she growls at me.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lolol i have a mog juast the same,i like to give her a stroke but im very weary of her and she can sense my fear  and gets me any way..little moo! Doeasnt do it to the OH i thought they wernt suppost to bite the hand that feeds them


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

When my mc queen is pregnant she has many names and bites me but once kittens are born she is so soppy and loving, has fantastic kittens but i hope she will have a nice girl this time so i can then retire her she will be 4 yrs old end may.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> When my mc queen is pregnant *she has many names *and bites me but once kittens are born she is so soppy and loving, has fantastic kittens but i hope she will have a nice girl this time so i can then retire her she will be 4 yrs old end may.


Pmsl :lol:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Lovely tummies

Will have to get pics of my two fat ladies.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Lovely tummies
> 
> Will have to get pics of my two fat ladies.


Yes SC get the camera out


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Only managed to get Ashia so far, she's got 12 days to go and is much smaller than her last litter of one. I think there might be 4 in there, but haven't had a good feel.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

we love bsh's said:


> Hows polar bear doing is he big now?


http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/294090-polar-bear-pics.html

a couple of pictures of him on here.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi guys just a quick belly update


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Lovely belly pics, can't wait for the kitten pics. 

As I already have my seal bi-colourpoint (mismarked but gorgeous anyway) do you think Tassy could do me a perfect show pattern choc bi-colourpoint?? 

Healthy kits would be just fine of course.

My Siamese is due Thursday and she is huge, a bit worried as she is a first time Mum and she is just a belly and legs so there may be hundreds!!

Good luck to all the Mums to be


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Only managed to get Ashia so far, she's got 12 days to go and is much smaller than her last litter of one. I think there might be 4 in there, but haven't had a good feel.


Thats one fine spotty belly! That must be the girl whos is due right in the middle of my two,one is due on the 6th and the other is due on the 12th.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/294090-polar-bear-pics.html
> 
> a couple of pictures of him on here.


Hes grown so much looking a fine young man


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tigerboo said:


> Hi guys just a quick belly update


Lovely pic of her bump


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Alaskacat said:


> Lovely belly pics, can't wait for the kitten pics.
> 
> As I already have my seal bi-colourpoint (mismarked but gorgeous anyway) do you think Tassy could do me a perfect show pattern choc bi-colourpoint??
> 
> ...


Well alaskacat if i get one of those it will have your name on it ..then we have cosmills hoping we get a lilac . Lauren wanting a sealpoint! And me wanting a seal bi point..anyone else


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

I want one exactly the same as peachea lol


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Well alaskacat if i get one of those it will have your name on it ..then we have cosmills hoping we get a lilac . Lauren wanting a sealpoint! And me wanting a seal bi point..anyone else


i'll be happy with any


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will want them all. (but sadly cant). xxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Can't wait to see your babies WLB xxxx


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Love the pregnant tummies, bet you are excited, when are the babies due?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Love the pregnant tummies, bet you are excited, when are the babies due?


The 6th and the 12th sharon and yes soooo excited!!cant wait.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Not long now then, can't wait to see the pics, hope all goes well with the births.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

sharonbee said:


> Not long now then, can't wait to see the pics, hope all goes well with the births.


Im most excited about tassys litter been a cp nerd and that  but cant wait to see what colours we get from both litters and numbers ooh its going to drag .Thanx sharon.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I am going 5 & 4, i thought Tallulah had 20 in there the size she was but just 4 big healthy kittens


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Is that what you think lucy  every time somebody has a guess just makes me want to know even MORE!!


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

what day is she due?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Lucy1012 said:


> what day is she due?


Peaches on the 6th and tass 12th.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

6th March is a fab day. xxxx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Well alaskacat if i get one of those it will have your name on it ..then we have cosmills hoping we get a lilac . Lauren wanting a sealpoint! And me wanting a seal bi point..anyone else


Just keep telling them bellies ... Lilac lilac bloody lilac. Lol... Knowing my luck it will be a boy. Lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> 6th March is a fab day. xxxx


That your birthday cc? My sons birthday before hes 1


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Just keep telling them bellies ... Lilac lilac bloody lilac. Lol... Knowing my luck it will be a boy. Lol


Well they both could thow a lilac so a good chance CM.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It is indeed and for my birthday its always been a cheque donation to Guide Dogs. xxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> It is indeed and for my birthday its always been a cheque donation to Guide Dogs. xxxx


CC you seen your rep and posts almost the same as mine lol


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

so they are, just proves i dont have a life xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> so they are, just proves i dont have a life xx


Ha ha nowt up with that cc,my excuse is well i need something to do while the baby is asleep on me


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

same excuse but i dont have a human baby lol, just a mc kitten.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> same excuse but i dont have a human baby lol, just a mc kitten.


cant fault ya id be same if i had more arms


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Here's Hattie, she's got 22 days to go. She's hard to photograph always runs up and sticks her nose in the camera 

She isn't headless, just somersaulting for a tummy rub


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Here's Hattie, she's got 22 days to go. She's hard to photograph always runs up and sticks her nose in the camera
> 
> She isn't headless, just somersaulting for a tummy rub


Omg still 22 days to go  she will pop for sure


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Omg still 22 days to go  she will pop for sure


That what I was thinking


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Couple of new belly pics

Ashia with 5 days to go









Hattie with 17 days to go


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Couple of new belly pics
> 
> Ashia with 5 days to go
> 
> ...


Cannot be much longer now SC ... She is massive, looking very well tho


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Ashia's belly looks the same as tigers


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Couple of new belly pics
> 
> Ashia with 5 days to go
> 
> ...


love how shes talking to you in the second pic.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> love how shes talking to you in the second pic.


She's saying get the bloody camera out my face lol It's been warm and both girls are just over it, especially poor Hattie and she's not even nearly done


----------

